# Stomach sticks out



## chico1st (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi there, my stomach sticks out but i think i have very little body fat... if i pinch my stomach I can barely grab anything (calipers would say less than a cm probably).
If i flex my stomach it is pretty defined but when its not flex it definitely isn't flat. 
What is the issue here? and what should I do to fix it.


----------



## T_man (Mar 6, 2010)

you need to take a shit


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 6, 2010)

Check your posture as well.  A good shit can't hurt though.  Unless it's really big and you're de-hydrated, then it hurts a lot.


----------



## Marat (Mar 6, 2010)

Is this a chronic issue or did this just start occuring?

Usually the first guess would be that it's excess body fat, however it sounds like you are bloated.

If the issue is occuring for the first time, you can probably wait on it and let the bloat subside.

If this is chronic, you may want to get some blood work done to ensure that all your organs are functioning properly.


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 6, 2010)

It could still be fat. Could be visceral fat.


----------



## chico1st (Mar 6, 2010)

so do i deal with visceral fat the same as normal fat?
and its always been like this a bit but its worse now

and to get better posture i just do planks and birddogs?


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 6, 2010)

Well over a billion people on this planet have worms which cause the same effect. If you live in a warm region on Earth consider that first. It cost like under $20 US for medicine to get rid of them.


----------



## rockhardly (Mar 8, 2010)

T_man said:


> you need to take a shit


----------



## caangelxox (Jul 21, 2010)

All I can think of is anterior pelvic tilt and not squeezing your glutes. my stomach looks the same way when I am not squeezing my glutes when standing up looking into the mirror.


----------



## Hutchym8 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ring Chuck Liddel and ask him how he lives with it... hes got the same problem lol


----------



## MMAWannabe (Jul 21, 2010)

Fat can build up on either side of the abs. Even in the absence of fat it may be something genetic you have to learn to live with.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 21, 2010)

This thread is almost 5 months old?


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 21, 2010)

chico1st said:


> Hi there, my stomach sticks out but i think i have very little body fat... if i pinch my stomach I can barely grab anything (calipers would say less than a cm probably).
> If i flex my stomach it is pretty defined but when its not flex it definitely isn't flat.
> What is the issue here? and what should I do to fix it.



it's "lazy abs"......like chuck liddell's......the ufc fighter isn't fat but looks like he has a beergut.....i have the same issue.....i look like i have a gut when not flexing, but all abs are visible when i do flex....i think it's purely genetic


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jul 21, 2010)

I second take a deep shit


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jul 21, 2010)

DiGiTaL said:


> I second take a deep shit


x3


Also hit some vaccuum poses. They have helped my in the past pull my stomach in.


----------



## scoops1515 (Jul 27, 2010)

most people have hit on it I think. Could be either visceral fat, anterior pelvic tilt, or constipation or bloating.


----------



## Flathead (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm leaning towards genetics.


----------

